# ***OFFICIAL*** Cung Le vs Scott Smith Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Cung Le fighting Scott Smith in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Going to be FoN calling it now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nope, Smith is gonna run right through Le this time. Last time he was intimidated but he took everything Le had and now has nothing to fear. Smith is coming forward at 100MPH and Le is taking another nap.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I think Smith will be less star-struck...Smith by TKO


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Smith by KO.

Man Im hungry and really dont want to miss this fight. Should of went out quick during the Cyborg fight...


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Come on Cung!


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Pulling for Smith, I just like the dude better.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Why is Channing Tatum in Cung Le's corner?

lmaoooo


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Nope, Smith is gonna run right through Le this time. Last time he was intimidated but he took everything Le had and now has nothing to fear. Smith is coming forward at 100MPH and Le is taking another nap.


I hope Cung wins just because you hate on him at every opportunity. War spinning back kick.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Why is Channing Tatum in Cung Le's corner?
> 
> lmaoooo


LOL!!!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Why is Channing Tatum in Cung Le's corner?
> 
> lmaoooo


Haven't you seen the movie _Fighting_? Channing can teach you something. :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

LiteGladiator said:


> LOL!!!


Glad im not the only person that thinks this is hilarious.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> I hope Cung wins just because you hate on him at every opportunity. War spinning back kick.


Probably because he is the most overrated guy in the sport, :dunno:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Here we go. A lot of questions are about to be answered about both guys! I'd love to see Cung lose, but I've never had a huge amount of faith in Smith. Ugh I hope he comes in confident.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Probably because he is the most overrated guy in the sport, :dunno:


By whom?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

cung lee uses way more technique and has a more well rounded striking game... but smith is a fighter and cung lee is a pretty boy.

i think scott via tko


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Le......tellin you right now Toxic...


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

And there goes Frank talking about his fight with Le... again.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

LiteGladiator said:


> And there goes Frank talking about his fight with Le... again.


Well thats to be expected...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

LiteGladiator said:


> And there goes Frank talking about his fight with Le... again.


In fairness they did ask him about it this time lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> By whom?


By everyone what has he done? He has one relevant win over an over the hill Frank Shamrock in a stand up fight(a pretty even fight) and Shamrock is not a great striker. Hell if he beat Smith it could arguably be considered his biggest win.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Scott Smith sucks so bad I hope he doesn't pull another win out of his ass in a fight where he gets dominated.



Toxic said:


> By everyone what has he done? He has one relevant win over an over the hill Frank Shamrock in a stand up fight(a pretty even fight) and Shamrock is not a great striker. Hell if he beat Smith it could arguably be considered his biggest win.


It isn't like anyone is calling him top 5 at MW. He is a legitimate 25-15 MW.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Damn, I bet on Smith but Le is really fighting well.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

And Le starts to pick him apart...


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Rd 1 San Shou!

Wow, Scott "hands of predictability" Smith is going to get knocked out after all.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

I wonder if they will have how many times Frank talked about his fight with Le on Fightmetric. I bet they will...


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

That was viscous!!!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

What happened to your boy Toxic?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Smith failed miserably to even try to set that big right up. My grandmother could have telegraphed those things.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Great job by Le. Horrible showing by Scott Smith.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

He is getting owned...


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Haha OMG that is terrible by Scott Smith!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

That was some gangsta shit!!!!


cung lee the man


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Le is wreaking him. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> What happened to your boy Toxic?


Uhm, I think he lost :dunno: Le still sucks though.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

thats how the first fight should have ended. Smith is a punching bag with a good right hand - thats it


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

It's funny when you look at scott smith's unimpressive record, and compare it with the amount of hype Le gets from beating him after getting a second chance  But it is okay, I am a Brock fan.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ryan you gonna give me that Mill I mentioned in my PM?????:confused02:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

MMAJunkie.com said:


> Herzog gives Smith every opportunity, but he's obviously hurt, and Le isn't quitting. Kim Winslow says , "Let 'em fight!" but Herzog has seen enough.


Well, MMAJunkie said a funny.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, yeah...Le won...

This was much less a demonstration of how good Le is than it was a demonstration of how bad scott Smith is. That much is very clear. 

How many strikers would love to have a guy running at them, throwing predictable 1-2s, with no defense whatsoever?


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Dang it! Stupid Smith, learn to fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Uhm, I think he lost :dunno: Le still sucks though.


Nah, he is a fairly good fighter. Scott Smith is what a sucky fighter looks like.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Smith only won the first fight because Le gassed out and this proves it.

I'd like to see Le commit to fighting and take on much better fighters than Smith. This is what should have happened in the first fight.



Plus me much likey those spinning back kicks. :thumb02:


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Scott Smith is horrible.
My goodness.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Good showing by le 

i was wrong


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> Well, MMAJunkie said a funny.


lololololol


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Le is a visually impressive fighter. Is he a top MW? No. But hes one of the only guys in SF that I seek out to watch. If he had stiffer competition I'd think he'd need to compete at WW.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

BAHAHA! Cookies and pizza! WTF?!?!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> Nah, he is a fairly good fighter. Scott Smith is what a sucky fighter looks like.


Smith is average with a good right but he didn't even fight to the best of his ability tonight. Dammit its 2010 haven't fighters learnt you can't just throw the same big punch over and over.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Well at least we know Cung Le's life story now...

Next fight please...


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

What the **** is up with the long ass interview?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

xeberus said:


> Good showing by le
> 
> i was wrong


No biggie there, 100 percent of the poll voters were too


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought it in the first fight and I'm thinking it again here; 

a) How can Smith get hit so many times by spinning back kicks and not adjust

b) Why does he keep going down to those kicks? He went down from kicks on his arms a couple times last fight and then again the spinning back kick lands but doesn't land hard and Smith just drops. Really weird. I'd like to see a better replay, they really don't look like they are landing clean to me.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

is that Cung's real voice?!?!?! No wonder he is an action star!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hope they feed Le to Diaz after his suspension.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

That was a sick finish wow.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Smith had it coming. Even in the last fight, where he was lucky.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Smith is average with a good right but he didn't even fight to the best of his ability tonight. Dammit its 2010 haven't fighters learnt you can't just throw the same big punch over and over.


Nah, those are his abilities. Dude has always been terrible all of his best wins are him getting the shit beat out of him and landing lucky punches. He is a striker with no headmovement, bad boxing, and good power in his hands. Maia could beat him standing.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

WTF- I like Cung but I don't care about the chocolate and the rest of the junk.


Smith tried to rush him early because he had to try and catch him because that was his only shot this time around and Le with full training handled it and picked him apart.

I just want to see him fight more and against much better fighters.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Hope they feed Le to Diaz after his suspension.


Diaz doesn't exactly have great takedowns or consistently good gameplans. I'm not so sure about Le being a sacrifice if that fight happens.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

osmium said:


> Diaz doesn't exactly have great takedowns or consistently good gameplans. I'm not so sure about Le being a sacrifice if that fight happens.


I think Diaz would outclass Le on the feet with his boxing.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> I think Diaz would outclass Le on the feet with his boxing.


I doubt it. Diaz is an average fighter with average stand up skills. Cung definitely has an advantage in the striking department


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> Nah, those are his abilities. Dude has always been terrible all of his best wins are him getting the shit beat out of him and landing lucky punches. He is a striker with no headmovement, bad boxing, and good power in his hands. Maia could beat him standing.


I thought he looked better when he fought Lawler, his boxing isn't great by any means but it isn't as terrible as it looked tonight. I think Smith is getting progressively worse as a fighter every time out its like he has given up on technique and just tries for the big punch or nothing.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Drogo said:


> b) Why does he keep going down to those kicks? He went down from kicks on his arms a couple times last fight and then again the spinning back kick lands but doesn't land hard and Smith just drops. Really weird. I'd like to see a better replay, they really don't look like they are landing clean to me.


Smith just can't take hits to the midsection for some reason, Nick Diaz also dropped him hard with punches to the middle. That's just the way he is, hitting him in the head doesn't work that well, but put a couple strikes in his midsection and he drops into a fetal position.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I doubt it. Diaz is an average fighter with average stand up skills. Cung definitely has an advantage in the striking department


Diaz is a great boxer he just lacks power but if you land enough pitter patter it still gets the job done.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Diaz is a great boxer he just lacks power but if you land enough pitter patter it still gets the job done.


 
Is that a no??? this was the easiest fight to pick tonight someone said....


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I thought he looked better when he fought Lawler, his boxing isn't great by any means but it isn't as terrible as it looked tonight. I think Smith is getting progressively worse as a fighter every time out its like he has given up on technique and just tries for the big punch or nothing.


Lawler lets guys get off first a lot because he wants to counter with the hail marry and he isn't exactly a great striker either.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Diaz is a great boxer he just lacks power but if you land enough pitter patter it still gets the job done.


I disagree skilled strikers can land on him at will. Noons and Mach(while it was standing) as examples. He looks great against guys with no defensive skills like Gomi, Smith, and Zaromskis.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Maybe there is truth to that. Shots to the dome do nothing against Smith, but body shots drop em like in the Pete Sell fight. Great redemption fight!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> I disagree skilled strikers can land on him at will. Noons and Mach(while it was standing) as examples. He looks great against guys with no defensive skills like Gomi, Smith, and Zaromskis.


I can kind of see your point, I think Noons though is a great striker when he is allowed to get comfortable on his feet. 

EDIT: Honestly though Noons isn't that great defensively either.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I can kind of see your point, I think Noons though is a great striker when he is allowed to get comfortable on his feet.
> 
> EDIT: Honestly though Noons isn't that great defensively either.


He gets super sloppy and wild when he starts getting tired or hurts someone but his defensive boxing is pretty good otherwise. No Money by any means but no Zaromskis either.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I just don't wanna see part three of Cung Le versus a human punching bag (that ocasionally hits back) aka Scott Smith...

I'd really like to see Cung fight in a real mma match.

But it's SF, so we'll probably see Cung vs human punching bag part III... but might not find out until a week (or less) before the event.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

SigFig said:


> I just don't wanna see part three of Cung Le versus a human punching bag (that ocasionally hits back) aka Scott Smith...
> 
> *I'd really like to see Cung fight in a real mma match*.
> 
> But it's SF, so we'll probably see Cung vs human punching bag part III... but might not find out until a week (or less) before the event.


That!

I knew Le was gonna take this one. I forgot to vote here, but put creds on him to win it...I think like four people bet on Le. I don't know why though. He was dominating the first one with side thrusts and spinning back kicks. And that was with uber ring rust! 

Also: I cannot believe Smith quit like a bitch after only two spinning back kicks, complements to Le for kicking so f*cking hard!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Cung did awesome! I'm happy for him.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I've always loved to watch him kick but that was the first time I noticed his great sprawl or heard that he was a state wrestling champ. :thumbsup:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I've always loved to watch him kick but that was the first time I noticed his great sprawl or heard that he was a state wrestling champ. :thumbsup:


Yeah, I know its crazy right? I think he's just so good at keeping guys at range with thrust kicks that no one is ever close enough to shoot for takedowns. 

I think Smith had a good strategy, stay inside of Le's thrust kick range and take him out with punches, or get him on the ground. However, I think he underestimated Le's punching ability as well as his sprawling ability.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I would really like to see Cung fight Lawler, Melvin Manhoef and Nick Diaz next in a 3 against 1 Handicap Match!

No seriously I would really think all of them would make sense. Nick is probably the last choice here..

Or Babalu instead of Lawler.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> I would really like to see Cung fight Lawler, Melvin Manhoef and Nick Diaz next in a 3 against 1 Handicap Match!
> 
> No seriously I would really think all of them would make sense. Nick is probably the last choice here..
> 
> Or Babalu instead of Lawler.


Le would maybe beat Lawler, any of the others would murder him. Smith blocks punches with his face and has little to no grappling. The other guys have either some semblance of defense or good grappling or both.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Cung is actually a decent fighter. He was and undefeated San Shao champion and he has solid wrestling. Just because he was in a movie doesn't make him a fake fighter.

I wouldn' t put him in the top ten, the world has way too much MW talent to have him there. But he's not a can by any means.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Le would maybe beat Lawler, any of the others would murder him. Smith blocks punches with his face and has little to no grappling. The other guys have either some semblance of defense or good grappling or both.


I believe you underestimate him like many others do.. just because he did some Movies and is already 39 years of age. Cung has a really strong core and great Wrestling. 

I really don't see how Nick Diaz could even get this figh to the ground with his awful Takedowns. And if Nick is forced to stand with Cung, I doupt he would last any longer then Smith. Nick's defense and Smith's defense don't really take away much from each other!

Lawler would stand with Cung and could only hope that Cung comes in to this fight out of Shape. 

I see him beating all three of them without to much effort!

Cung Le = Great TDD and Takedowns! Not only flashy striking!



_RIVAL_ said:


> Cung is actually a decent fighter. He was and undefeated San Shao champion and he has solid wrestling. Just because he was in a movie doesn't make him a fake fighter.
> 
> I wouldn' t put him in the top ten, the world has way too much MW talent to have him there. But he's not a can by any means.


I completely agree with you Rival :thumbsup:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> I believe you underestimate him like many others do.. just because he did some Movies and is already 39 years of age. Cung has a really strong core and great Wrestling.
> 
> I see him beating all three of them without to much effort!
> 
> Cung Le = Great TDD and Takedowns! Not only flashy striking!


You are significantly over estimating him if you think he'd beat Diaz/Manhoef/Sobral without much effort. I'm not saying he is a can but just because he isn't a can doesn't mean he isn't over rated. You're right Diaz takedowns aren't great and his defence is suspect but unlike Smith he doesn't curl up in the fetal position as soon as he gets hit. He can take a punch and he wouldn't fall to the ground from a spinning back kick to his arms a la Scott Smith.

He'd get outstruck by Le for a while but sooner or later I think it would end up on the ground and Le would be in trouble. Sobral same thing and Manhoef would do what Smith did, try to close the distance and bomb away only he'd actually do it. He'd drop Le really quickly.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Drogo said:


> You are significantly over estimating him if you think he'd beat Diaz/Manhoef/Sobral without much effort. I'm not saying he is a can but just because he isn't a can doesn't mean he isn't over rated. You're right Diaz takedowns aren't great and his defence is suspect *but unlike Smith he doesn't curl up in the fetal position as soon as he gets hit. He can take a punch and he wouldn't fall to the ground from a spinning back kick to his arms a la Scott Smith.*
> 
> He'd get outstruck by Le for a while but sooner or later I think it would end up on the ground and Le would be in trouble. Sobral same thing and Manhoef would do what Smith did, try to close the distance and bomb away only he'd actually do it. He'd drop Le really quickly.


Oh I garantee you, if Nick get's hit with one of those kicks in the mid section on the same spot he hit Smith he could not breath anymore either. Thats just how the human body works. Especially on those points.

I did forget that I mentioned Melvin Manhoef in there. Against him Cung will probably have his hands full. But still even this fight could go either way!

In fact it's all speculation right now. None of us knows what will happen. But to count out Cung in either one of those fights is not fair.

Again I see him beating all three (four) of them. Because he makes him fight to his strenght. 

I am only worried about the Melvin fight. This guy is a great striker and could actually outstrike Cung compared to the other wannabe strikers.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

If Melvin fought him Cung would die twice on the way to the canvas.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> If Melvin fought him Cung would die twice on the way to the canvas.


Thats the only guy from the ones I mentioned who I also think would beat him and possibly KO him.


----------

